# You.. Yeh You! Do You Like Goldfish?



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I made this thread on another forum and it was interesting to see other peoples views.
Goldfish are one of the most common (and biggest) coldwater fish in our lifes. You can get them generally anywhere and they are great for brightening up a pond (though i don't agree with keeping, even one, in a tank smaller than 20GAL)... So how comes so many people hate them? Well, so they're one of the messiest fish in the whole entire world, a little too common and only really good for beginners, oh and boring? So, these opinions may be true, but in my case, theres no way you can't love those little guys... 
I'd love to know your opinions! Just take the poll - and if you want leave a comment on why you chose that particular answer.
Thank you.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

I would imagine most of the people who are reading this probably have some interest in these fish, otherwise they'd skip this forum altogether. Anyway I love goldfish, they are so unique - all having different personalities. I can't get enough of them!


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

I love goldfish lol. They are very interesting when you sit and watch. Everytime i go into my room wheater i go near the tank or not they seam to know and start doing the feed me dance lol and everytime lol i chuck in a few pellets i cant resist. LOL.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I dont really like goldfish. Never really did. Does using them sometimes for feeder fish count? You didn't have that in your poll.


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

i don't really like them they're to hyped up in the public view, i rather use them as feeder fish but truthfuly i would never feed them to my oscars when they get bigger unless i breed them myself which i don't think thats gonna happen lol


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I dont really agree with the fact they are beginner fish. More beginners kill the goldfish than other hardier fish.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I like koi (I know they're all basically the same breed) but the decorative variety of fish appeals to me more. My grandparents have koi, plain goldfish, and about 200 babies right now...lol we can't tell who belongs to who. They're fascinating to watch, but mess up a pond quickly, and need maintenance when they start hatching out the way they do. I don't plan on keeping goldfish unless I can buy a place and build a very large pond with a waterfall for filtration someday.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

I used to have goldfish, which i loved, but i was stupid and knew nothing about fish at the time and kept them in a very very small tank and sent them to an early grave :-( well now i know more about fish and i am into tropical ones, but i recently read an article in TFH about them and its started me loving them again!


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

I absolutely LOVE goldfish! I know that two years ago I would have told you exactly the contrary, but I'm sure that's only because I haven't kept them since I was three or four. 

I started out with three goldfish this summer, and I now have 21 and 2 koi. Those guys are addicting.. And it's amazing how they all have their own personalities and such. I'm convinced they have individual feelings. So many of my goldfish have mood swings.. Some of them that love to be stroked will get grouchy when I don't pay attention to them and stay near the bottom of the tank.. Hm... 

I (HEART) my goldfish!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Goldfish arent a good feeder fish regardless of whether or not you raise them yourselves (although that does help a lot witht he parasite/copper problems)

I like them.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Amelia that is one of the cutest things i've heard 
My betta gets like that... lol


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

As far as I'm concerned, a good goldfish is a dead goldfish...................well I don't think you can really tell the difference anyway.LOL :lol:. Only joking, though I do find them boring and only keep them in a pond, keeping them in a tank is just not worth it. They're ugly, just as easy to keep as tropical fish, stupid and boring. And I hate their scales too big and can also come off easily, a bit like tinfoil barbs too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2005)

goldfish are pretty cool. i haven't kept any though (only one feeder fish i won at a fair, lol)

cichlid man: i love tinfoil barbs!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

lol, wow that was harsh cichlid man.

you cichlidiot!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I bet you've always wanted to say that Shev!


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Goldifish are lousy beginner fish. I swear they are the root of all evil.

And golfish are fine for food ... properly quarentined and fed of course. Not sure why you said that shev, the only things goldfish are lousy for feeders is saltwater, and that applies to all fresh water fish, not just the floating garbage disposals.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I like goldfish. I dont know why. There's just this attraction, almost like their puppys. Personally I think they are equlivelent to marine puffers. (Man I know im going to get contradicted for that) But I mean think about it. Their big, messy, and always at the front of the tank waiting to be fed. Not to mention they come in a variety of colors/shapes. 

But its wierd becuase I have no drive to get one.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I love em'. The one thing i don't get is everyone saying there messy. I don't know if it's just that i recieved two gifted goldfish but everyday they sift my gravel for me by taking in mouth fulls and spitting it out so the waste is sucked up by the filter so whenever i used my gravel vac i got nothing so i stopped using the gravel vac, then algea hit and they scraped the algea off with their mouths , I only feed them once a day and change the water, and because i have overfiltered my tank times 3 i rarely need to change their filter media. Their the cleanest fish i've ever kept. They're in a 10 gallon till i finish my pond


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

how long till you finish the pond fishboy? putting both in a 10 will stunt their growth


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Thunderkiss said:


> Goldifish are lousy beginner fish. I swear they are the root of all evil.
> 
> And golfish are fine for food ... properly quarentined and fed of course. Not sure why you said that shev, the only things goldfish are lousy for feeders is saltwater, and that applies to all fresh water fish, not just the floating garbage disposals.


 I was talking about their nutritional value. although all cyprinids have thiaminase, a vitamin B depleting enzyme, goldfish have it in much higher concentrations. I wouldnt use them as a staple is all Im saying. they do contain a lot of cartenoids to promote great color.


----------



## GaryTheGoldfish (Jul 8, 2005)

Goldfish are, in my opinion, the world's best ornamental fish. They're graceful, brightly coloured, and don't need a heater. 

The trouble is that people tend to put them in 1 gallon bowls, not 100 gallon tanks.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Agreed, straight out of the petstore = zero nutrition. i often liken it to feeding canibals ethiopians


----------

